

Ohhhh how the UK is fucking up the internet - mrkmcknz
https://plus.google.com/u/0/116525661871379977363/posts/Dg4YNczV9FU

======
EvilTerran
So, you wanted to pirate something, the new filter made it more difficult, and
so you're moaning about censorship? Classy.

There are plenty of valid complaints against the UK's new filtering system.
"It does the job it was meant to do" is not one of them.

